# saltwater advice?



## Crankworm (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm heading down to visit my brother in Tampa for a few days the first week of nov. I was looking at maybe renting a small boat for a day out of Port Richey but I have about zero saltwater experience. Does anyone here have any recomendations on baits, lures or rigging to help me out? What kind of fish I could try for or good spots to try? I know it would be easier to charter a guide but it looks to be a lot cheaper to just rent a boat. Plus it dosen't sound as fun to fish with someone I am paying to put fish in the boat.


----------



## Specknreds (Oct 25, 2009)

I just made a week long fishing trip 45 minutes North of Tampa. I went into this blind (with no help), but all I do is Saltwater fish. I got real aggrivated the first two days. I caught 1 red and a few trash fish. I sat down and went back to the basics. The was no stopping me then. The clear water is what got me. I could see the fish, but they would spook on me. I was throwing a small jerkbait when I started hammering the fish. 

The easiest way to catch a bunch of different species is to rig up a drop shot rig and use dead shrimp. Anything out there will hit it. Live Shrimp would even be better. You can also do good floating live mullet, pogeys, or any other baitfish.

In the mornings throw a topwater. Work it the same as you would in fresh water. I hope you do not have a heart condition, because you will afterward if you get a few hits.

Once the sun is up good, I use a combo. I have one rod with a jerkbait and another with a 1/4oz jig head with some kind of plastics. Again work like you would in freshwater. Very your retrieve and remember what you were doing when you get a hit. If you bring your own tackle, remember to wash it (lures too) after EVERY trip. Freshwater lures will start rusting before you get back to the dock.

Locating the fish: Talk to as many people as you can! Just like freshwater, look for structure. This might simply be a grass bed, drop off, points, and Mangroves. If you see birds diving, get upwind and stop about a 100 yds ahead of them. Drift to them quietly as possible.

Specks will be moving into the river systems this time of year. Redfish could be anywhere. Look for shallow moving water with baitfish moving (points and mangroves). Snapper and grouper are mainly going to be on deeper drop offs.

If you have specific questions, ask. I could write all night. If you are planning on keeping any, get a good fish ID chart. There are enough rules and limits to fill a book the size of War and Peace!!!

Good Luck and I will try to help you all I can.


----------



## Crankworm (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, my brother isn't a big fisherman so my tackle will probaly be limited to what I can stash in my golf bag.He does have a minnow bucket (i guess down there it would be shrimp pail). so I can get live shrimp. With the drop shot rig is it better to set up like a bass rig with the hook directly inline or like a crappie style rig with a snelled hook? Is there a standard depth I should set the hook from the bottom to start with? The ID chart is definitly a must you guys have so many crazy looking fish all with different rules I wouldn't have a clue if I actually did haul something in the boat.
Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Specknreds (Oct 27, 2009)

Live shrimp can be fished a dozen different ways. If you are in water less than 8-10', try just a split shot. Just enough weight to make it sink slowly. If your after specks or reds (my favorite), I would use a rattling/popping cork. Depending upon the depth, tie your hook about 2' under the cork with a light slitshot. The other way is to use a fish finder rig.

The drop shotting will work with live shrimp, but restricts their movement. I would use it for dead shrimp. You can try it anyway bass or crappie style.

You also might want to look at a Party Boat trip. I found several for around a $100 for 4 hours of fishing.

I have been offshore fishing all my life and still have a tough time id'ing Grouper. I print out a chart off the net just about every time I go.

Study the area on the net and Google Earth.


----------



## Crankworm (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks for the help, I believe we are going to rent a small aluminum boat, it is only about $100 for 8 hrs. even if we don't do any good at fishing it will still be fun to get on the water and soak up some sun before the snow flies.


----------



## Specknreds (Oct 29, 2009)

Good luck and hope you have fun.

Take a few jerkbaits, Anything will hit them. I had a few old Rapalas 3-4" and the Mangrove Snapper tore them up. The hooks rusted on me but it was worth it.


----------



## bcritch (Oct 30, 2009)

I would do some research online, search & visit some Forums and visit some local bait & Tackle Shops online before going. I've always found local Bait & Tackle Shops very friendly in Fl. and always willing to help new anglers to the area.


----------



## Crankworm (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys. I'm flying out first thing tomorrow(11-4) we have a boat rented for thurs. hopefully I will be able to post up some pictures of some awesome fish.


----------



## Crankworm (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys, I had a lot of fun. I just posted a pic of the red I caught in the fishing report section. I convinced myself I need to move south and buy a flats boat, now if I can only talk the wife into it.


----------



## Specknreds (Nov 11, 2009)

Glad you had a good time!! Saltwater is very very addictive. If you every get the chance, go too South-East Louisiana (Hopedale to Venice,LA) for a real Redfish trip. We caught over 30 Reds Saturday mostly on topwaters and Baby minus 1's. I forgot to change the hooks and they would destroy the hooks after 2-3 reds.


----------



## bcritch (Nov 13, 2009)

Crankworm said:


> Thanks for the help guys, I had a lot of fun. I just posted a pic of the red I caught in the fishing report section. I convinced myself I need to move south and buy a flats boat, now if I can only talk the wife into it.



That's been a goal of mine for years but I want to live on the back bay and have my 17' Boston Whaler tied up at the end of my dock. My GF hates Florida, she wants to go to Virginia. Looks like I'll be single again in a few years :LOL2:


----------

